# Spessart Bike Marathon am 24. / 25. Juni 2006 Frammersbach



## eDw (15. März 2006)

Hi,
So hier nun auch noch ein Frammersbach-06-Fred.
10. Spessart-Bike-Marathon am 24. / 25. Juni 2006 
1. Internationale Deutsche Hochschulmeisterschaft

*HP:* http://www.spessart-bike.de/

*Streckenlängen: *
33 km Mini-Marathon ca. 950 Höhenmeter
60 km (1 Runde), ca. 1600 Höhenmeter 
120 km (2 Runden), ca. 3200 Höhenmeter

Die Anmeldung ist schon offen.

Folgende Fragen wuerden mich interessieren:
- Wer faehrt mit
- Welche Strecke
- Weiss einer was von Streckenaenderungen

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Forest (15. März 2006)

Thema Streckenänderung: Stand wohl gestern in der Lokalpresse:
Der Kurs soll etwas anspruchsvoller werden: Die eher fade Forstwegauffahrt zum Grenzkopf soll entfallen, dafür gibt's dann wohl einen trailigen Anstieg.
Ansonsten bin ich natürlich wieder mit dabei - auf der 60er Runde.

Gruß

Forest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jsweet (15. März 2006)

bin dabei auf der 120km runde!


----------



## Hugo (15. März 2006)

bin im rahmen der dhm mit dabei, also auf der langen


----------



## m.a.t. (15. März 2006)

Bin wieder auf der langen Runde unterwegs. Motto: Die rote Laterne gehört *mir*.


----------



## eDw (16. März 2006)

@Forest
Tut der Strecke sicherlich gut. Ich faende es super, wenn sie die Startphase noch etwas entzerren wuerden.

@ Hugo
find ich gut, dass Du mal eine Lange faehrst.
Was ist Dein ziehl? Deine Zeit von letztem Jahr von der Kurzen verdoppeln?
2 x 02:40 = 5:20  
Damit waerst Du letztes Jahr bei der EM 79ster geworden!

@M.A.T.
ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich nicht die rote Laterne von Dir haben will. Ich hab da noch eine Rechnung mit der 120er offen. Haengt aber davon ab wie die naechsten 2 Monate laufen.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Hugo (16. März 2006)

das werd ich so ohne weiteres ni schaffen.
ich gugg dass ich mehr oder weniger im windschatten von einem der teamkollegen durchs ziel komm, also ziel rund 5:30.
weiß jetzt gar nicht ob de schmitti mitfährt...falls ja dürfte das in kombination mit seiner zeit ne richtig gute platzierung in der teamwertung geben.

und dann halt sehn dass ich in der DHM-wertung einigermaßen nach vorne komm, wobei ich durch die streckenkenntnis doch den ein oder andern vorteil gegenüber den meisten andern fahrern haben werde

nochma wegen änderungen....letztes jahr war im gespräch heuer die startaufstellung in blöcken, je nach letztjähriger position ein zu teilen....soll das dieses jahr so gehandelt werden oder hat sich das wieder verlaufen?


----------



## kupfermark (16. März 2006)

Mhmmmm...

Frammersbach ist am gleichen WE wie Pfronten, und da bin ich schon angemeldet	

     

Dabei wär ich soo gern wieder den Grabig hochgefahren


----------



## Forest (16. März 2006)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> @Forest
> Tut der Strecke sicherlich gut. Ich faende es super, wenn sie die Startphase noch etwas entzerren wuerden.
> 
> Gruss
> eDw



Hi eDw,

stand auch in dem Artikel: Dieses Jahr soll in zwei Blocks zu je 500...600 Fahrern gestartet werden.

Forest


----------



## Hugo (16. März 2006)

Forest schrieb:
			
		

> Hi eDw,
> 
> stand auch in dem Artikel: Dieses Jahr soll in zwei Blocks zu je 500...600 Fahrern gestartet werden.
> 
> Forest



schritt in die richtige richtung, meiner meinung nach sollten aber weitere 200 leute, lizenzfahrer und die besser platzierten vom letzten oder aus den letzten zwei jahren ihren eigenen startblock bekommen...es muss nicht ma versetzt gestartet werden, aber dass die ihren eigenen zugang zum block haben so dass nicht schon im ortzu so heissen "positionskämpfen" kommt


----------



## taylor (17. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
könnt Ihr das Anmeldeformular öffnen? Bei mir kommt die Fehlermeldung: " Datei beschädigt" .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (17. März 2006)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> schritt in die richtige richtung, meiner meinung nach sollten aber weitere 200 leute, lizenzfahrer und die besser platzierten vom letzten oder aus den letzten zwei jahren ihren eigenen startblock bekommen...es muss nicht ma versetzt gestartet werden, aber dass die ihren eigenen zugang zum block haben so dass nicht schon im ortzu so heissen "positionskämpfen" kommt



was ein glück. das war ja ne absolute katastrophe letztes jahr. "geh mich noch n bisschen warmfahren" und zack: startplatz 1034 (oder so)


----------



## Hugo (18. März 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> was ein glück. das war ja ne absolute katastrophe letztes jahr. "geh mich noch n bisschen warmfahren" und zack: startplatz 1034 (oder so)



ich  habs andersrum gemacht...supi startplatz dafür fast ne stunde dumm rum gestanden...das bringts irgendwie auch nicht.
naja, dieses jahr auf der langen wird eh alles n bischen ruhiger


----------



## drivingghost (18. März 2006)

Ich hatte auch einen feinen Startplatz - Auch ewig lang rumgestanden. Um dann 20 min vor Start feststellen zu müssen, dass man den Transponder erst abgleichen muss. Also raus zum Block, in den Ort zum Abgleich und dann wieder hinten anstellen. Ganz großes Kino.
Klug ist es, wenn man die Startunterlagen liest...


----------



## easymtbiker (18. März 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Also raus zum Block, in den Ort zum Abgleich und dann wieder hinten anstellen. Ganz großes Kino.


 hhmmm, vielleicht hätteste besser nur den transponder genommen, rad stehen  lassen und zu fuss zum abgleichen? oder das rad alleine schicken und im startblock warten? das nächste mal einfach mich fragen! 
aber die massenstarts sind schon immer ätzend bei den grossen veranstaltungen.... deshalb fahr ich auch langstrecke, weil da meistens weniger los ist.


----------



## Hugo (18. März 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> hhmmm, vielleicht hätteste besser nur den transponder genommen, rad stehen  lassen und zu fuss zum abgleichen? oder das rad alleine schicken und im startblock warten? das nächste mal einfach mich fragen!
> aber die massenstarts sind schon immer ätzend bei den grossen veranstaltungen.... deshalb fahr ich auch langstrecke, weil da meistens weniger los ist.



machst du dieses jahr mit?


----------



## easymtbiker (18. März 2006)

also lust hätte ich schon (klar-2runden) muss erst noch meinen terminplan aufstellen...... vielleicht klappts ja dann mal mit kennenlernen irl? nachdem wir seit über 2 jahren forum-kontakt haben....

bei dr steht überall noch ibc-team? ich dachte, du wärest desertiert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (18. März 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> hhmmm, vielleicht hätteste besser nur den transponder genommen, rad stehen  lassen und zu fuss zum abgleichen? oder das rad alleine schicken und im startblock warten? das nächste mal einfach mich fragen!
> aber die massenstarts sind schon immer ätzend bei den grossen veranstaltungen.... deshalb fahr ich auch langstrecke, weil da meistens weniger los ist.



Werde Deinen Ratschlag das nächste mal beherzigen, Gammel. Oder ich lese die verdammten Unterlagen. 
Der Start war lustig, da konnte ich wieder sehr sehr viele verlorene Plätze gutmachen. Nichts schlimmeres als wenn ein Pulk sehr langsamer Fahrer den ersten langen Anstieg verklumpt und man nicht vorbeikommt.


----------



## Hugo (18. März 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> also lust hätte ich schon (klar-2runden) muss erst noch meinen terminplan aufstellen...... vielleicht klappts ja dann mal mit kennenlernen irl? nachdem wir seit über 2 jahren forum-kontakt haben....
> 
> bei dr steht überall noch ibc-team? ich dachte, du wärest desertiert....




jo bin ich auch  aber so kann ich wenigstens immer mal nach dem rechten bei euch schauen 
dann seh ma zu dass dein terminplan es zu lässt...was willste aber sonst an dem  tag machen...da is sonst nur die quelle challenge in roth, und da wirste doch nich mitmachen wollen, oder?!

@drivinghost....is zwar offtopic, aber ich könnt da den renner mitbringen


----------



## drivingghost (18. März 2006)

Warten wir erst mal was mein Kumpel zum Rad meint. Rot ist nicht seine Farbe. Er mag es eher dezent. Werde ihn aber trotzdem bearbeiten, dann hat sein Generve ein Ende (;

Ach ja, ich fahre natürlich die kurze Runde auf der Frammersbachautbahn.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (18. März 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte auch einen feinen Startplatz - Auch ewig lang rumgestanden. Um dann 20 min vor Start feststellen zu müssen, dass man den Transponder erst abgleichen muss. Also raus zum Block, in den Ort zum Abgleich und dann wieder hinten anstellen. Ganz großes Kino.
> Klug ist es, wenn man die Startunterlagen liest...



...und du hattest ja noch glück und warst weit vor mir - bis 10min _nach_ dem start...  

@hädbänger: morgen auch dabei?


----------



## drivingghost (18. März 2006)

Ja ja, wir erinnern uns:

Hey Ramin! Sieh mal, mein neues Rad. 
    Hey. Schön, glückwunsch.
Komm, bleib dran.......

Lustig, als mein Gehirn den Satz verarbeitet hatte, war Kurtz schon weg...


----------



## easymtbiker (18. März 2006)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> dann seh ma zu dass dein terminplan es zu lässt...was willste aber sonst an dem  tag machen



es gibt noch ne alternative:
http://www.albextrem.de/
naja, ist nur n rtf, aber halt in  meiner heimat und mal wieder 280km fahren....
ok, ich starte in frammersbach!

@kurtz: würde morgen gerne mitfahren, bin aber gerade im "urlaub" und komme erst di wieder..... dir viel erfolg und demoralisier ramin nicht so arg!


----------



## mtbmarcus (18. März 2006)

Wegen Streckenänderung: Im Bereich Oberbecken wird sich einiges ändern. Es wird jetzt die kleine, schmale Schotterrampe die es vom Oberbecken wieder runterging hinaufgefahren. Dann in einen Singletrail und eine längere, anspruchsvollere Abfahrt Richtung Franziskushöhe runter. Man kommt dann von unten an die Verpflegungstelle am Katharinenbild. Problem ist im Moment das genaue ausmessen der Strecke. Es ist immer noch alles vereist und im Wald liegen teilweise noch 20cm Schnee. Aber Anfang April wirds wohl erledigt sein. Es wird wohl jedes Jahr ein Stück geändert. Es muß aber auch alles mit dem Forst abgesprochen werden.
Zum Start: Also noch weiter entzerren geht wohl nicht mehr. Es sind ja jetzt schon mehr als 5km bis zur ersten Abfahrt. Größe der Startblöcke ist noch nicht raus. Es ist halt alles auch eine Geldfrage. 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## easymtbiker (18. März 2006)

mtbmarcus schrieb:
			
		

> Größe der Startblöcke ist noch nicht raus. Es ist halt alles auch eine Geldfrage.


was heisst das? wer mehr zahlt darf weiter vorne starten?   
ok, sollte n witz sein....


----------



## mtbmarcus (19. März 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> was heisst das? wer mehr zahlt darf weiter vorne starten?
> ok, sollte n witz sein....




Es kostet dann halt einfach mehr weil es für die Zeitnahmefirma mehr Aufwand ist.


----------



## Hugo (19. März 2006)

mtbmarcus schrieb:
			
		

> Es kostet dann halt einfach mehr weil es für die Zeitnahmefirma mehr Aufwand ist.




wieso macht ihrs dann nicht einfach so dass leute mit guten vorjahresplatzierungen von ner andern strasse aus in den startblock rein kommen so dass die einfach weiter vorne stehen.
der start erfolgt zeitgleich, nur eben vorsortiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (19. März 2006)

wie zum beispiel beim erzgebirge-marathon: leg denen bei der anmeldung ne "gute"(war glaub ich top 50) platzierung bei nem großen marathon vor und du stehst im ersten block. (fand ich ne sehr gute regelung)


----------



## thof (11. Mai 2006)

Die Strecke steht (sieht ein bißchen aus wie Italien):

http://www.spessart-bike.de/Marathon/Strecke/alle_Stecken/alle_stecken.html


----------



## eDw (12. Mai 2006)

thof schrieb:
			
		

> Die Strecke steht (sieht ein bißchen aus wie Italien):
> 
> http://www.spessart-bike.de/Marathon/Strecke/alle_Stecken/alle_stecken.html



...ob das Absicht war?   
Zumindest wurde die Strecke in diesem Teil geaendert. Ich hab hier mal die urspruengliche in Lila eingezeichnet.

Da aber die neue Strecke nun laenger ist in diesem Bereich muss ja irgendwo was fehlen, da die Gesamtlaenge immer noch 62 km sind.
Kann das sein, dass da was vom Rinderbachtal hoch (2ter Anstieg) weggelassen wurde?

Gruss
eDw


----------



## m.a.t. (12. Mai 2006)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Kann das sein, dass da was vom Rinderbachtal hoch (2ter Anstieg) weggelassen wurde?


Ja, es sieht so aus, als würde es nicht mehr ganz bis zum Grenzkopf hochgehen.
ciao, matthias


----------



## thof (12. Mai 2006)

Ja der Grenzkopf wird ausgelassen. 


> 1. Auffahrt Richtung Grenzkopf geht bis kurz vor Ende des Trail-Uphills, dann links einen querenden Trail hinab, bis man wieder auf der Originalstrecke ist. Grenzkopf mit ausgedehnter Schotterabfahrt entfällt also.
> 2. Gegen Ende des Anstiegs durch das Spörckelbachtal geht es auf einem (geschotterten) Weg abkürzend sehr steil links hoch bis zur Wegkreuzung.
> 3. Von der Sohlhöhe geht es den R-Weg ca. 2/3 runter Richtung Lohr, dann über einen Schotterweg rechts runter auf den Wanderweg roter Schrägbalken und auf diesem wieder aufwärts zum Katharinenbild.


----------



## eDw (2. Juni 2006)

Achtung: Am 10. Juni findet eine geführte Streckenbesichtigung statt. Treffpunkt ist um 13 Uhr am Betriebssportgebäude im Sportgelände in Frammersbach (Duschmöglichkeiten und ein Fahrradreinigungsplatz sind vorhanden). Es können auch eine Brotzeit und Getränke gekauft werden


----------



## mtbmarcus (7. Juni 2006)

@eDw

Fährst Du am Samstag auch mit? Bin heute mal die letzten 2/3 der Strecke gefahren. Im Moment ist sie noch recht naß und rutschig. Außerdem wird natürlich wieder Holz gemacht. Aber die Strecke sollte bis Samstag schon ganz gut sein.


----------



## eDw (8. Juni 2006)

mtbmarcus schrieb:
			
		

> @eDw
> 
> Fährst Du am Samstag auch mit? Bin heute mal die letzten 2/3 der Strecke gefahren. Im Moment ist sie noch recht naß und rutschig. Außerdem wird natürlich wieder Holz gemacht. Aber die Strecke sollte bis Samstag schon ganz gut sein.



Hi Marcus,
danke fuer den "local report". Hatte fest vor am Samstag zu kommen, leider hat mir mein Bruder ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.  
Aber in 2 Wochen bin ich dabei (aber langsam!   )

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Deleted28419 (8. Juni 2006)

Ich werd im Rahmen der Hochschulmeisterschaft die 120km unter die Räder nehmen. Beim Studenten Team-Relay binsch och dabei.

micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spessarter (11. Juni 2006)

Hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung von der Streckenbesichtigung am Samstag:
wie bereits hier gesschrieben gehts am 2. Anstieg etwa nach der hälfte des Trailstücks oben links runter über einen holprigen Holzfuhrweg auf den bekannten Schotterweg der 2. Abfahrt, dieser wird nur kurz gefahren, dann kommt der bekannte Trail runter ins Tal.
Nach dem oberen Stausee gehts über schöne, leicht fallende langgezogene Trails, anschließend wieder über Schotterwege zur 2. Verpflegungsstation.

Die Strecke hat also einen höheren Trailanteil, laut meinem Höhenmesser aber etwas weniger Höhenmeter (1590 hm).
Insgesamt wenig Änderungen, diese sind aber positiv. Ich hätte mir nur gewünscht, dass die 3. Abfahrt, dieser ewig lange Schotterweg durch was besseres ersetzt würde...


----------



## mtbmarcus (12. Juni 2006)

Also bei mir waren es jetzt schon zweimal 1690HM (Polar S725X)

@spessarter: Hatte ich von Dir am Oberbecken ein Bild gemacht?


----------



## spessarter (12. Juni 2006)

Das hatte ich schonmal - dem EdW sein VDO-Tacho zeigt mehr Höhenmeter an als mein CM 414 - egal.

Ein freundlicher Zeitgenosse hat mich in der Tat am Oberbecken Fotographiert  

Bis denn!


----------



## eDw (13. Juni 2006)

mtbmarcus schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir waren es jetzt schon zweimal 1690HM (Polar S725X)
> 
> @spessarter: Hatte ich von Dir am Oberbecken ein Bild gemacht?



Los Zeitgenosse, poste das Bild!!!  

Marcus, hat Du ne locker Runde gefahren, Bilder gemacht und dann die Leute wieder Leichtfuessig ueberholt?


----------



## Deleted28419 (13. Juni 2006)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> Hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung von der Streckenbesichtigung am Samstag ...


kannste mal was zum Waldboden sagen ob der eher noch feucht ist oder pfurztrocken?

danke, micha


----------



## mtbmarcus (13. Juni 2006)

Eher pfurztrocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spessarter (13. Juni 2006)

hier das Bild  





und nicht zu vergessen, der Held mit ohne Helm und Federgabel, aber in Unterhose


----------



## jsweet (14. Juni 2006)

ich möchte nochmals explizit auf den aufdruck auf den rechten bein hinweisen! diese hose hat er schon jahrelang bei ettlichen veranstaltungen angehabt - schätzt euch glücklich das er ein trikot anhatte  ich war auch mit starrgabel unterwegs - leider nicht aus titan, das ist deutlich zu hart für mich! habe meine sid schon drin und bin zuversichtlich für die 60er runde  

fandet ihr die qualität der wege nicht etwas schlechter als in den letzten jahren?


----------



## mtbmarcus (14. Juni 2006)

Vor einigen Wochen bevor der Starkregen kam war die Strecke wirklich nicht ganz so ausgewaschen. 

Der mit ohne Helm ist echt der Knaller. Der war letztes Jahr schon dabei jeder hat ihm etwas dazu gesagt. Aber das juckt ihn nicht. Ich verstehe sowas nicht. Wenn er stürzt haben wir dann alle was davon.


----------



## spessarter (15. Juni 2006)

wir hatten uns unterhalten, noch ein sehr netter Zeitgenosse - und außerdem sehr Fit (im Vergleich zu mir  ) und war bergab auch ohne Federgabel deutlich schneller als ich - es ist schon lässig, wenn er mit seiner Unterhose und Starrbike die Cracks mit Assos-Klamotten und Hightechbikes stehen läßt  

Ich hatte ihn auf den Helm angesprochen - er sagte bei so einer einfachen Strecke braucht er keinen... Außerdem hatte er vor Jahren einen schlimmen Motoradunfall den er wohl nur knapp überlebt hat - vielleicht hat es was damit zu tun


----------



## mtbmarcus (15. Juni 2006)

Fit ist er schon.

Aber wie solche Aussagen zusammenpassen 

Ich hatte ihn auf den Helm angesprochen - er sagte bei so einer einfachen Strecke braucht er keinen... Außerdem hatte er vor Jahren einen schlimmen Motoradunfall den er wohl nur knapp überlebt hat - vielleicht hat es was damit zu tun.


----------



## spessarter (16. Juni 2006)

ein Bekannter von mir hat aufgrund eines Unfalls eine Metallplatte im Schädel - und deshalb, warum auch immer, eine ärztliche Helmbefreiung fürs Moped. Das hoffe ich aber für unseren Freund aber nicht...

@ jsweet:
Ich fand die Wege eigentlich recht gut (bis auf die neuen Teile). Bis zur 2. Runde in einer Woche wird aber auch da eine gute Spur sein  
Vielleicht lags an Deiner zu straff gedämpften Gabel  Was Fährst Du, 1 oder 2 Runden?


----------



## Schrau-Bär (18. Juni 2006)

Hallo Kinners !
Eigentlich hatte ich vor, den Marathon mitzufahren. Leider bin ich heute über die Startgebühren gestolpert und habe mir dabei so auf die Zunge gebissen, dass ich verletzungsbedingt ausscheiden muss.

Ich bin Zugroaster aus'm Saarland und leider nicht an die hiesigen Organisationskosten gewöhnt.
Scheinbar sind 45 Euro hier der gewöhnliche Stand der Dinge, da sich ja sonst niemand dazu geäussert hat.
In meiner alten Heimat konnte man für 20-25 Euronen einen vernünftig organisierten Marathon (Wasgau- St. Wendel-, St. Ingbert-) mit drei Verpflegungsstationen auf der grossen Runde (zugegebenermassen ohne Kraftstangen und Invertzuckersirup) und einem netten Rahmenprogramm erwarten.
Wenn man allerdings zu einer Radveranstaltung noch eine Stuntshow und die Zillertaler Schlagmichtot-Stürmer braucht und bereit ist, dafür den Gegenwert von einem Radwochenende in einer Schwarzwälder Jugendherberge bei Vollpension zu investieren, so möge man dies tun. Aber dann eben ohne mich.

Grüssle
Basti


----------



## Col. Kurtz (18. Juni 2006)

ja. is sauteuer!!


wieß jemand ob es jetzt nen startblock für lizenzler gibt?!? 
wenn nicht muss ich da nicht dabei sein..


----------



## jsweet (18. Juni 2006)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> ein Bekannter von mir hat aufgrund eines Unfalls eine Metallplatte im Schädel - und deshalb, warum auch immer, eine ärztliche Helmbefreiung fürs Moped. Das hoffe ich aber für unseren Freund aber nicht...



nene, der hat keine befreiung, nur sehr komische ansichten in dieser beziehung!

hier ein bild seines helms: 6 euro kinderhelm mit froschmotiv! (dann vielleicht doch lieber ohne )







			
				spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> @ jsweet:
> Ich fand die Wege eigentlich recht gut (bis auf die neuen Teile). Bis zur 2. Runde in einer Woche wird aber auch da eine gute Spur sein
> Vielleicht lags an Deiner zu straff gedämpften Gabel  Was Fährst Du, 1 oder 2 Runden?


ich werde die 60er fahren... und die federgabel hab ich gleich nach der streckenbesichtigung eingebaut


----------



## Col. Kurtz (18. Juni 2006)

auf mein 2-maliges nachfragen per mail - beim 2. mal klipp und klar: "gibt es einen startblock für lizenzfahrer?" hab ich diese antwort erhalten:


"auch die Lizenzfahrer sollen rechtzeitig am Start sein. Dann wirst Du sehr weit vorne einen Startplatz bekommen."

toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jsweet (18. Juni 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> auf mein 2-maliges nachfragen per mail - beim 2. mal klipp und klar: "gibt es einen startblock für lizenzfahrer?" hab ich diese antwort erhalten:
> 
> 
> "auch die Lizenzfahrer sollen rechtzeitig am Start sein. Dann wirst Du sehr weit vorne einen Startplatz bekommen."
> ...


ohh, bekommt der bub jetzt keinen platz im statblock 

stell dich halt einfach vorne hin, zum einfachen fußvolk


----------



## mtbmarcus (18. Juni 2006)

Auch ich als Einheimischer und ohne Lizenz muß zeitig da sein um vorne zu stehen. Fahre in Frammersbach auch ohne Lizenz seit Jahren unter den ersten dreißig mit und brauche keine Extrawurst. Bin mal in Friedrichsdorf mitgefahren und mußte auch hinter den Lizenlern starten. Nach der Hälfte der Strecke ist meine Bremse vorne ausgefallen und trotzdem waren zwei Drittel der Lizenzler hinter mir. Ich kenne einige die sich die Lizenz nur geholt haben um vorne zu stehen. Soviel zum Thema.
Eventuell wird es einen Startblock für die schnelleren Fahrer geben. Aber das ist noch nicht sicher.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (18. Juni 2006)

ihr seid deutschland jungs! 


...ich weiß bloß, dass die startaufstellung letztes jahr chaotisch war und ich einen beinahe vierstelligen startplatz hatte. 
es geht einfach nicht, dass es bei einer so großen&teuren veranstaltung keine startblöcke gibt.
soviel zum thema.


----------



## jsweet (18. Juni 2006)

mtbmarcus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne einige die sich die Lizenz nur geholt haben um vorne zu stehen. Soviel zum Thema.


----------



## mtbmarcus (19. Juni 2006)

@Col. Kurtz

Aber das mit den Blöcken muß schon sein. Mittlerweile haben wir ja doch einige Teilnehmer. Die letzten Jahre wurde auch immer versucht sich die schnellen Fahrer vorne Aufstellen zu lassen. Das Chaos kommt davon das immer Fahrer versuchen von allen Seiten in diesen Block reinzukommen.
Es wird diese Jahr auf jeden Fall mindesten zwei Blöcke mit getrennter Zeitnahme geben.


----------



## spessarter (19. Juni 2006)

für mich ist die kleinere Teilnehmerzahl mit ein Grund die Doppelrunde zu fahren - nachdem ich bei der   kleinen  Runde schon öfters von hinten gestartet bin


----------



## iglg (19. Juni 2006)

mtbmarcus schrieb:
			
		

> @Col. Kurtz
> Das Chaos kommt davon das immer Fahrer versuchen von allen Seiten in diesen Block reinzukommen.



Genau, diejenigen, die früh aufstehen um vorne im Block starten zu können, sind die Doofen, weil sich die Rücksichtslosen von den Seitenstraßen aus in den Block drängeln.

Wer vorne starten will, soll früh aufstehen. Wir zahlen ja schließlich auch alle das gleiche Startgeld. Dann sollten auch alle gleich behandelt werden.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (19. Juni 2006)

iglg schrieb:
			
		

> Wer vorne starten will, soll früh aufstehen. Wir zahlen ja schließlich auch alle das gleiche Startgeld. Dann sollten auch alle gleich behandelt werden.



und genau das will ich&viele andere nicht haben. es muss absout nicht sein, dass man ne 3/4 stunde vorm start schon dastehen muss. noch dazu wenns direkt in den berg geht wie in frammersbach...


bei anderen marathons gehts doch auch!

wenn man startblöcke 'nach eigener einschätzung'+einen top-100-fahrer-block macht verhalten sich komischerweise meines wissens immer alle recht fair...der veranstalter muss halt einen rahmen dafür geben, sonst -> chaos.


----------



## eDw (19. Juni 2006)

Hi,
so bin wieder aus den Alpen zurueck und freu mich auf Sonntag. Ich werde auf der Kurzstrecke dieses Jahr in meiner Gewichtsklasse siegen, denn Spessarter faehrt ja die 120 in der Ü 90 Klasse!   

Warum schaffen es die Frammersbacher eigenldich nicht eine Online-Anmeldung hinzubekommen? Das wuerde doch auch den Orga aufwand (da die Daten dann nicht mehr eingegeben werden muessen) minimieren. Dafuer koennte man dann ja mal die Startgebuehr etwas senken. Auch ein Ausdrucken der Urkunden Online waere wuenschenswert, da die Damen und Herrn im Festzellt nicht nachkommen. Das waere doch mal eine Aufgabe fuer den Webmaster der Frammersbacher fuer lange Winterabende!  

Anbei noch ein Pic von Gestern von der Via Claudia am Fernpass (Mieminger Runde).

Gruss
eDw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (19. Juni 2006)

Also, es gibt auf der 60Km Strecke definitiv zwei Startblöcke. Der erste ist für die schnelleren Fahrer. Zeitvorgabe ca.3h20min. Auf der Anmeldung kann man Leistungssportler ankreuzen. Dies ist die erste Hürde um in den ersten Block zu kommen. Außerdem hat sich einer die Mühe gemacht Ergebnisse einzelner Fahrer zu prüfen. Bei Nachmeldung einfach Ergebnissliste mitbringen. Aber auch jetzt wird man es nicht allen recht machen können.


----------



## Johnny-Ass (19. Juni 2006)

mtbmarcus schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auch jetzt wird man es nicht allen recht machen können.


Das kann man nie vor allem net dem Felix, der nörgeld gern  
Wie hat dich Jens in Garmisch bezeichnet?
Als Ningelsuße  

NE hasch schon recht es kann net sein, dass man 45 Min vor Start im block sein müssen weil irgendwelche Hobbyfahrer mit Schloß und Rucksack meinen, ich stell mich mal ganz weit vorne rein überholt werd ich im Rennen noch genug. Nix gegen Hobbyfahrer, die helfen ja so Großveranstaltungen abo net im ersten Block!

My 2 Cent.


----------



## bikehumanumest (19. Juni 2006)

mtbmarcus schrieb:
			
		

> Also, es gibt auf der 60Km Strecke definitiv zwei Startblöcke. Der erste ist für die schnelleren Fahrer. Zeitvorgabe ca.3h20min. Auf der Anmeldung kann man Leistungssportler ankreuzen. Dies ist die erste Hürde um in den ersten Block zu kommen. Außerdem hat sich einer die Mühe gemacht Ergebnisse einzelner Fahrer zu prüfen. Bei Nachmeldung einfach Ergebnissliste mitbringen. Aber auch jetzt wird man es nicht allen recht machen können.



ich frag mich eh schon lange warum man die startaufstellung nicht einfach nach dem(n)vorjahresergebnis(sen) macht...und das wäre auch eine kleine belohnung für die, die bestimmten rennen immer wieder die treue halten...

und bei neuen veranstaltungen oder zusätzlich könnte man die "seiffener" regelung anwenden (vorweisen einer top 50/100 platzierung bei einem "großen" rennen als eintrittskarte für vorne)...

sog. selbsteinschätzungsmethoden halt ich theoretisch für toll,in der praxis erlebe ich das eher als " frechheit siegt "...

joe


----------



## spessarter (19. Juni 2006)

am gerechtestens wäre es nach Bike-Marke: Cannondale-Fahrer ganz vor, weil die die schnellsten sind, Giant ganz hinten weil... (sorry EdW  )


----------



## Col. Kurtz (20. Juni 2006)

cannondale-fahrer werden per se disqualifiziert.


seiffener regelung oder so ähnlich halt ich schon seit längerem für die beste..(da spielt es auch keine rolle ob lizenz oder nicht)


----------



## eDw (20. Juni 2006)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> am gerechtestens wäre es nach Bike-Marke: Cannondale-Fahrer ganz vor, weil die die schnellsten sind, Giant ganz hinten weil... (sorry EdW  )



...soll mir recht sein, wenn nach dem Rennen alle CD Fahrer Ihr Bike fuers WWW (Weitwurfwettbewerb) zur Verfuehgung stellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (20. Juni 2006)

Naja, ich fahr die Lange Distanz, da kommts nicht so auf den Startplatz an, bin eh ein schlechter Starter, aber ich hab ja 120km Zeit das wieder gut zu machen, ich halt mich am Anfang eher aus den Plänkeleien raus. Ansonsten find ich aber ne Regelung wie in Kirchzarten (Startblöcke entsprechend vorjähriger Platzierung) sehr gut, das entzerrt etwas.


----------



## eDw (20. Juni 2006)

So, nun auch die offizielle Info:

Datum:   20.06.2006 um 17:43:45 
E-Mail:   [email protected] 
Name:   Alfred Moritz 
Inhalt der Mitteilung:   ....es gibt 2006 2 Startblöcke mit unterschiedlicher Zeitmessung....

Unterschiedliche Zeitmessung, das ist doch mal was.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## wurstendbinder (22. Juni 2006)

Hi Leute,  

ich bin am Wochenende sowohl auf der Team-Relay- als auch der 120er Strecke unterwegs.

Über einen Top60 Platz am Sonntag würde ich mich schon tierisch freuen ;-) (bei 62 gemeldeten Studenten!)

Zum Team-Wettbewerb sind leider nur 7 Teams gemeldet 

a propos Startblöcke: das kam heute von Markus vom Hochschulsport-Verband:


> ...
> - Die Studis werden am Sonntag in einem separaten Block starten
> - Die Studis haben einen eigenen Nummernblock
> - Die Studis bekommen von uns noch ein kleines Rückenschild zur Kennzeichnung von hinten (schließlich sollt ihr ja auch wissen, ob der vor Ort in die Studi-Wertung kommt
> ...



ich wünsche allen teilnehmern, ob lizenz oder hobby, student oder nicht, ein tolles wochenende im spessart  

bis denne
greg


----------



## KermitB4 (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo

ich kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschliessen. Ich denke, dass es wieder das Spektakel des Jahres wird.

Hoffentlich wird es nicht zu heiss! So wie das wetter momentan ist, mit max. 25 Grad ist es ok.

MFG


----------



## Adrenalino (22. Juni 2006)

Hoffentlich wird es nicht zu heiß????

Seid ihr Männer oder Memmen..... 

BRENNEN SOLL DER SPESSART!!!!! MÖGE ES SUPERHEISS WERDEN!!!


----------



## spessarter (23. Juni 2006)

jaja, wenn man nur eine "Seepferdchen-Runde" fährt, macht die Hitze nix


----------



## eDw (23. Juni 2006)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, wenn man nur eine "Seepferdchen-Runde" fährt, macht die Hitze nix



Als Rohlofffahrer bin ich auch fuer Regen!     Viel Spass Euch allen!!!

Hier noch eine Info fuer die "Kinderrunde"

Datum:   22.06.2006 um 12:45:44 
E-Mail:   [email protected] 
Name:   Alfred Moritz 
Inhalt der Mitteilung:   Hallo, um 08.45 Uhr wird die Zeit für den 2. Block neu genommen. Der 2. Block ist also nicht benachteitigt. Alfred 

Gruss
eDw


----------



## jan84 (23. Juni 2006)

wurstendbinder schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich bin am Wochenende sowohl auf der Team-Relay- als auch der 120er Strecke unterwegs.
> 
> ...




dito . 


grüße
jan, => Top 60 Platzierung bei den Studis als Ziel


----------



## Otzi (23. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, ob die im Zelt eine Leinwand für die WM haben?

Gruß Otzi


----------



## SteelManni (23. Juni 2006)

siehe hier:

Gästebuch Spessart-Bike-Marathon:
Inhalt der Mitteilung:    	
Hallo, wir haben im Zelt eine Großleinwand auf der Hauptbühne, Nebenbühne und im Eingangsbereich installiert. Für Fußballfans ist also bestens vorgesorgt. Alfred Moritz
 
Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otzi (23. Juni 2006)

Danke Manni.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (25. Juni 2006)

und, wie?

bei mir nach einer fast schlaffreien nacht, gefolgt von teuflischen genick- und im rennverlauf rückenschmerzen hats noch zum 20. gelangt.
nach dem grabig hats mich daher (wieder)völlig zerlegt und meine gruppe is mir davongefahren... 
aber war n schönes rennen!!


@marcus: haste mich erkannt am ersten anstieg?


----------



## jan84 (25. Juni 2006)

Mein erster Marathon und ich muss sagen war super... Das Ziel die 120km zu fahren konnte ich zwar aufgrund von wilden krampfereien nicht umsetzen (die ADH Staffel am Samstag hat mir net so bekommen ) aber wenigstens eine Runde in ner für mich zufriedenstellenden Zeit gefahren. 

Organisationsmäßig absolut Top. Strecke hat mir gefallen auch wenns teilweise technisch etwas anspruchsvoller hätte sein können, aber hat richtig Spaß gemacht. 

Mein Respekt hier nochmal an den ungefederten SingleSpeeder aus Darmstadt für die 120km . Und ein ganz großes Daumen-hoch an die Zuschauer... Grabig hoch is schon nen absoluter Kracher. 





grüße
jan


PS: Sollte jemand Bilder gemacht haben herdamit... besonders gern Start Nr. 327


----------



## m.a.t. (25. Juni 2006)

@Col. Kurtz 20. Super!
Die neue Streckenführung fand ich schöner als die alte, mehr Trails sind immer gut.  Aber irgendwie kam es mir dieses Jahr ruppiger und ausgewaschener vor.
Ansonsten war es wieder top organisiert. Einzig wäre bei den Temperaturen vielleicht ein extra Verpflegungspunkt mit Flaschen nicht schlecht gewesen (wie z.B. beim Keiler).
Die erste Runde war bei mir zeitlich ok obwohl ich den Start vertrieft habe  , aber in der 2. Runde hab ich mich aufgrund der Hitze vollständig abgeschossen. Gott, ich glaub so langsam wie diesmal war ich noch nie. Jetzt hau ich mir erstmal 2 Schnitzel in die Pfanne.
ciao, matthias


----------



## klaus_winstel (25. Juni 2006)

Ja, die neue Strecke ist besser, mehr Trails. Aber ruppiger wars glaub ich schon, oder es war die Hitze oder meine Magenprobleme, auf jeden Fall war ich deutlich langsamer als letztes Jahr, die 1. Runde war gut, dann gings bergab und zwar kräftig, ich muss mich da m.a.t anschließen, so langsam war ich noch nie...
Orga und Verpflegung wieder mal echt super, großes Lob an die Frammersbacher


----------



## Col. Kurtz (25. Juni 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:
			
		

> @Col. Kurtz 20. Super!


..aber auf der 60er! nicht dass du denkst...



bin gespannt auf die offiziellen bilder von "nach der kurve". bei den fotografinnen(  )erwarte ich lechzende blicke mit riesigen augen!


----------



## KermitB4 (25. Juni 2006)

Hallo

die Strecke war absolut top und vorallem sehr schnell! Die Trails waren schön kniffelig und nicht jeder hat sich getraut da runterzufahren *lol* Die Veranstaltung war wie immer Top, nur beim Verpflegungsstand ist es sehr eng zugegangen, weil so ein paar Pappnasen ihre Räder quer über die Strecke stellen mussten, um sich dort ihren Bauch vollzuschlagen.

Übrigens habe ich den besagten "Boxershort-Fahrer" im Ziel gesehen und er hatte wieder nur seine Buxe an. Führ alle die nicht wissen was ich meine: Schaut mal auf die ersten drei Seiten dieses Threads.


----------



## Deleted28419 (25. Juni 2006)

jan84 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Respekt hier nochmal an den ungefederten SingleSpeeder aus Darmstadt für die 120km .



Du mach mich mal nicht zu nem Darmstädter  ... ich bin doch *Dresdner* ... haste das nicht an meinem dollen sächisch erkannt? oder hatten wir nicht miteinander gesprochen.

Was ich heut zugelabbert wurde während des Rennens und danach war ja krank  ... Gibts bei euch im Westen so wenig Singlespeeder oder wie? An normalen Marathons in Sachsen nehmen mindestens 3-4 SSper teil. Ich sehe da muss noch dran gearbeitet werden.

An sich ein schönes Rennen, Wetter war guddi. Was mich gestört hat waren die ultravielen Forstautobahnen und das Asphaltstück hoch zum Becken!!!!
Aber der Trail nach dem Speichersee hatte einfach nur einen geilen Flow. Das war mein Highlight, auch der Grabig natürlich.

Hoffe man sieht sich mal wieder. Ach, Mädels und Jungs  Respekt auch an euch, das ihr es alle geschafft habt!

micha


----------



## easymtbiker (25. Juni 2006)

habs auch überlebt.... bin heute gefahren, als hätte ich nur eine runde vor mir....  runde 1 unter 3h, runde 2 über 3:30.... in der 2 runde hab ich eigentlich nur gegen krämpfe gekämpft. 

grabig war echt geil, alleine deswegen sollte man mal den mara mitfahren. organisation und verpflegungsstände waren spitze! 
die abfahrten fand ich miess, einfach nur runter brettern und sich durchschütteln lassen.... nich so mein ding.

extrem fiess fand ich den ersten anstieg nach dem rundendurchgang, erst mal für die 2. runde motivieren, dann 300hm steil im erstem hochdrücken. anstieg 3 und 4(zum speichersee) waren in der 2. runde auch unendlich lang. aber egal, hauptsache geschafft, ohne sturz oder panne. auch von mir gratulation an alle finisher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (26. Juni 2006)

saskathex schrieb:
			
		

> Du mach mich mal nicht zu nem Darmstädter  ... ich bin doch *Dresdner* ... haste das nicht an meinem dollen sächisch erkannt? oder hatten wir nicht miteinander gesprochen.
> 
> [...]
> 
> micha



Schande über mein Haupt  , aber fängt ja beides mit D an .


grüße
jan


----------



## eDw (26. Juni 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Übrigens habe ich den besagten "Boxershort-Fahrer" im Ziel gesehen und er hatte wieder nur seine Buxe an. Führ alle die nicht wissen was ich meine: Schaut mal auf die ersten drei Seiten dieses Threads.



....hab Ihn auch gesehen, er hatte aber in sein Litespeed eine Federgabel eingebaut. Das Bike ist aber wirklich ultraleicht. Die Pedale waren fuer mich aber nich identifizierbar. Das war eigendlich nur eine Achse mit was dran.

Weiss Jemand wie der heisst? Mich wuerde mal sein Ergebnis Interessieren.

*@mtbmarcus*
Hab nach dem Rennen mit einem Bekannten aus Alzenau gesprochen. Der Faehrt fuer das Berner Team. Anscheinent haben die zu spaet angemeldet und es gab keinen Startnummern fuer den 1. Block mehr. Der war schon mit Frammersbachern ausgebucht!  ;-)
Auf Jedenfall hat er und alle anderen Berners ziemlich gekotzt. Er fuhr 2:38 und meinte 2:30 waeren locker moeglich gewesen wenn er nicht am ersten Berg schon gruene ueberholen haette muessen.

Ich fand die 2 Bloecke im Prinzip einen grossen Schritt nach vorne, allerdings gibt es sicherlich noch Verbesserungen.
Eine Grosse Verbesserung waere eine Online Anmeldung. Das veringert den Verwaltungs aufwand und man kann dann mehr Zeit in die Einteilung der Startbloecke verwenden.

Ansonsten hatte ich viel Spass Gestern. Aber ich bin einfach zu dick um schnell fahren zu koennen.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Nummer5 (26. Juni 2006)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> ....hab Ihn auch gesehen, er hatte aber in sein Litespeed eine Federgabel eingebaut. Das Bike ist aber wirklich ultraleicht. Die Pedale waren fuer mich aber nich identifizierbar. Das war eigendlich nur eine Achse mit was dran.
> 
> Weiss Jemand wie der heisst? Mich wuerde mal sein Ergebnis Interessieren.


Der ist echt ne Marke 
Ist ganz amüsant der Fenni, aber mehr als 1-2h am Stück sind der Overkill  
02:45 hat er gebraucht - schlecht meinte er, vielleicht lags an der neuen Federgabel 
Ansonsten wie immer in Frammersbach. Die Strecke ist auf jedenfall besser als leztes Jahr gewesen. Das Teerstück zu Speichersee macht mich aber auch immer fertig, die DH finde ich auch...geht halt einfach nur runter, aber der Grabig entschädigt unten zumindest für alles.


----------



## jsweet (26. Juni 2006)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> ....hab Ihn auch gesehen, er hatte aber in sein Litespeed eine Federgabel eingebaut. Das Bike ist aber wirklich ultraleicht. Die Pedale waren fuer mich aber nich identifizierbar. Das war eigendlich nur eine Achse mit was dran.
> 
> Weiss Jemand wie der heisst? Mich wuerde mal sein Ergebnis Interessieren.



das waren speedplay pedale die umgebaut wurden, mit 130g für das paar sicherlich eins der leichtesten - ofroad tauglichen paare überhaupt! 

wollte nur erwähnen, das auch noch andere leichte bzw leichtere bikes am start waren!

er heisst übrigens daniel und hatte eigentlich die 2,5 stunden marke angepeilt, ist aber nicht so gut gelaufen...

@nummer5: hattest du denn schon über einen längeren zeitraum ( > 2st.) was mit dem fenni zu tun??


----------



## Nummer5 (26. Juni 2006)

jsweet schrieb:
			
		

> @nummer5: hattest du denn schon über einen längeren zeitraum ( > 2st.) was mit dem fenni zu tun??


Schon, aber nicht viel länger.
Ist halt ein recht eigenwilliger Typ.
Seine Geschichten tragen immer zur Erheiterung bei, aber bei manchen Dingen hat er auch meinen Respekt.


----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Juni 2006)

@ hädbänger: ja so gings mir auch, gute 1. Rund mit 2:40 knapp unter der Zeit vom letzten Jahr und dann hats mir den Stecker gezogen, zweite Runde gut 3:13 mit Übelkeit, Krämpfen und allem was dazu gehört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (26. Juni 2006)

Finde auch das die neue Streckenführung besser ist. Zwar an manchen Punkten noch zu verbessern, aber im grossen und ganzen ok. Meine Zeit war 10 min. langsamer wie letzes Jahr auf den 60km (3:30). Ich schiebs jetzt mal auf den langen Winter , aber egal. Ist schließlich alles steigerungsfähig


----------



## eDw (26. Juni 2006)

Hi,
ja das isser! Der "Fenni" ist ja auch mit dem "Blauen Handicap" (2ter Startblock) and den Start gegangen.

*@Blauer Sauser*
of Topic: Weiss Du was neues ueber die Keilerstrecken? Ich wuerd die 95er gern mal abfahren, weiss aber nicht wo.

Gruss
Erik


----------



## Blauer Sauser (26. Juni 2006)

@eDw
Ich denke mal die 58km werden sich nicht großartig ändern. Und zu der langen kann ich auch nicht viel sagen, außer das auf den 95km mal schöne 2650hm auf einem zukommen.


----------



## wurstendbinder (28. Juni 2006)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich bin einfach zu dick um schnell fahren zu koennen.



dito  

aber irgendwie find ich unter 7 1/2 h mit meinen 85 kg und meinem 12,5 kg bike schnell genug. und 41. bei einer offiziellen deutschen (hochschul)meisterschaft wird man ja auch nicht alle tage 

allerdings war es für mich absolut tödlich, im ersten block zu stehen. konnte mich überhaupt nicht beherrschen (puls >170  ) und war nach 2 stunden völlig blau (1ste runde: ~3:15h, 2te runde: ~4:08h   ) vielleicht klappt's beim nächsten mara mit ner vernünftigen renneinteilung

glückwunsch auch von mir an alle finisher auf allen strecken  

bezüglich strecke und orga ist schon alles gesagt worden - sehr geile veranstaltung das ganze dort; zusätzliche wasser/getränkepunkte bei fast 30°C wären sicherlich kein fehler

happy trails,
greg


----------



## Otzi (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

manch einer meinte wohl, er müßte unbedingt be********n 
Halt nur leider Pech, wenn man dabei fotografiert wird... 

Schaut euch doch mal bei den Bildern 2006 auf der Homepage dieses Bild vom Start der ersten "grünen" 60er Gruppe an.

http://www.spessart-bike.de/Marathon/Bike_2006/Bilder_2006/bike06/bike06_10.html


Hat sich da doch tatsächlich so ein neunmalkluger "Blauer" mit der Startnummer 2703 eingeschlichen .
Auch noch Yeti-Fahrer mit Starrgabel.

Offenbar hat das auch der Veranstalter gemerkt, denn er taucht nicht mehr in der Ergebnisliste auf


Gruß Otzi,
der sich als "Blauer" mühsam an hunderten von "Grünen" vorbei kämpfen mußte.


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Juni 2006)

wie blöd ist der denn, sowas kann doch nicht gut gehen, was glaubt der warum die Startnummern unterschiedlich eingefärbt sind


----------



## bikehumanumest (29. Juni 2006)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> wie blöd ist der denn, sowas kann doch nicht gut gehen, was glaubt der warum die Startnummern unterschiedlich eingefärbt sind



also ich bin ja rot-grün blind(kein witz)...vielleicht gibt es das auch als grün-blau blindheit...oder es fällt wirklich unter allgemeine doofheit...

klaus hast du heut eigentlich frei oder urlaub ???

joe


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Juni 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin ja rot-grün blind(kein witz)...vielleicht gibt es das auch als grün-blau blindheit...oder es fällt wirklich unter allgemeine doofheit...
> 
> klaus hast du heut eigentlich frei oder urlaub ???
> 
> joe



Ja, die Rot-Grün Blindheit ist durchaus bekannt, an die glaub ich auch, aber Grün-Blau wär mir neu. Entweder ist der etwas duppelig oder er wollte partou in den 1. Block    

Weder noch, ich teste grad was aus, dazu muss ich ins Internet (um zu wissen ob die Verbindung steht) - und was liegt da näher.  
Ganz so oft bin ich normalerweise nicht unter Tag online ...


----------



## bikehumanumest (29. Juni 2006)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, die Rot-Grün Blindheit ist durchaus bekannt, an die glaub ich auch, aber Grün-Blau wär mir neu. Entweder ist der etwas duppelig oder er wollte partou in den 1. Block
> 
> Weder noch, ich teste grad was aus, dazu muss ich ins Internet (um zu wissen ob die Verbindung steht) - und was liegt da näher.
> Ganz so oft bin ich normalerweise nicht unter Tag online ...



no problem...bin ja auch nur "geschäftlich" online...

joe


----------

